# Anyone know where or what happened to Udet?



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Udet last posted back in July I think it was. I have IM him and no response. Anyone know what happened to him or where he is?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Didn't he say he was going in for surgery?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

I had him shot.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Didn't he say he was going in for surgery?



Really or you joking? What kind?


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I had him shot.



Ahhhh you loved him.


----------



## Erich (Nov 9, 2006)

seriously, the guy moved . . . . to Moscow. I received several mails from hi, actually one while he was there trying to get settled in and have heard nothing since


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah and he loved me, at least thats what I thought until I found him cheating on me. Thats why I had him shot


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Erich said:


> seriously, the guy moved . . . . to Moscow. I received several mails from hi, actually one while he was there trying to get settled in and have heard nothing since



Wow very cool. Tell him next time to get his computer hook up and get back here.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Yeah and he loved me, at least thats what I thought until I found him cheating on me. Thats why I had him shot



He cheated on you??? 

I....I kind of feel....feel uncomfortable now. I think I will be leaving now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2006)

Youre going to leave me after I told you what happened when Udet left me? Big mistake


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Youre going to leave me after I told you what happened when Udet left me? Big mistake




Oh my!!!!! Help please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just recieved a response from a email I sent to Udet days ago!! Here it is I thought I would post it for all of you who knew Udet:

Hey Hunter!

Good to know you are still somewhere out there!

You are kind of lucky, I have been away from the internet for more than 4 months now...zero e-mail, zero chatting, zero internet navigation. So your message entered while i can have some internet access over here.

I am not in Mexico anymore. I was sent to China. 

As i write this, I am in Santiago (Chile) attending a math fair in a university here -they invited me to come over, and the guys of the program approved my trip).

How are things in the forum? I believe your name is MArc? If not, correct me please. 

Take care and hopefully 

Very truly yours, Udet


He has only limited internet access so not sure how much he will be online. It will be good to have him back.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea, I had some PMs with him before he left for China... He and I are surfers, and we talked a great deal about his trips to Mexico and what not... I even hooked him up on some secret surf spots in China to check out... 

Glad to hear he doin good...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 9, 2006)

I used to get PMs from him on technical questions - although a bit obnoxious at times he made things interesting here. One time he made a comment on one of his anti-spitfire dissertations ("The FW-190 feasted on the hapless Spitfire) which made me spit out a swig of beer I just took.

Glad to hear he's OK - send my regards....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

My apologies. I honestly thought he had gone into surgery for a serious matter. I obviously confused him with someone else. Glad it was a happy ending.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Well good to hear that he is okay. He did piss me off today when he showed up and made one post and all he did was an insulting post. I gave him a warning but it expires in a few days.

For the most part he made some good posts, but he can be quite arrogant. That being said it will be good to have him back.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2006)

> which made me spit out a swig of beer I just took.



Budweiser?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Budweiser?



I said spit, not puke!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

Ofcourse not FBJ has taste. If it was budweiser he spit it out once he realized he accidently grabbed a bottle of the piss.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 10, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I said spit, not puke!




LMFAO, Joe I will remember that if you come back to the Peg. No Bud for Joe!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Now that Udet has been found...whatever happened to Davidicus? Last I heard he PM'd me about moving from Cali to Washington state for his lawyer profession.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 10, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Now that Udet has been found...whatever happened to Davidicus? Last I heard he PM'd me about moving from Cali to Washington state for his lawyer profession.




Not sure I didn't know him very well. He last posted back in late June 2006.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I thought that he was back as I think he fell off the radar screen before. He was always very methodical in his postings. I liked that.


----------

